# Cypripedium yunnanense



## Hakone (May 22, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2009)

I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous...:drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2009)

Nice One!


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2009)

Wow! You sure do have a lot of Cyps! Do you have a pic of them all together?


----------



## P-chan (May 22, 2009)

Beautiful! I really love this one! :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2009)

Oh my. I'm in love again!


----------



## John M (May 22, 2009)

This is beautiful! Do you have other photos from different angles?


----------



## Hakone (May 23, 2009)

John M said:


> This is beautiful! Do you have other photos from different angles?



ovary no hair


----------



## John M (May 23, 2009)

So beautiful!!! Thank you for the extra photos!


----------



## CodPaph (May 23, 2009)

show, very very nice


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2009)

smoe cultural advice about this flower - hardyness?


----------



## Drorchid (May 27, 2009)

Love the pink stripes! Thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------

